# Tarapoto v.s. Varadero v.s Variabilis?



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

About a week ago I was asking which thumbs are low calling and bold and got Variabilis as an answer from a lot of you. Still Im just really undecided on the Varadero, Tarapoto, and Variabilis despite the call levels as they are the most colorful looking ones in my price range. Everyone says pick what YOU WANT but that's hard when they are all equally beautiful IMO. Can some of you who have these list your reasons for picking what you picked because it would really help me narrow my decision. I'd like to see pics too. Thanks


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Just get them all. No need to choose


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I got the variabilis because I could keep them in a group. Although some people keep imitators in groups, it is not usually recommended.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I actually received some Vanzolini's for the same price each as a Varadero would have cost. So in all honesty it all depends on who you get them from and how long you're willing to wait to get a good price. Some reputable people need to sell frogs right away while others have a lot available and had great success so they sell for lower prices then avg and some people just want to let others enjoy what they have or are willing to negotiate. I loved that you can keep vanzo's and variabilis in groups where as Phender says, some keep the imitators in groups but it's usually not recommended. It all depends on the colors you want if you want a group or are fine with just two and the shyness/boldness of them. Everyone has their preferences and will tell you a different opinion. You just need to take everyone else's opinion and decide what matters most to you and remember you can always buy more eventually when you're ready. So is it the color, Boldness/shyness, group/pair, ect are some things to ponder. Hope that helps a little
Take Care


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are some pretty good pictures of some of the frogs

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/49265-ranitomeya-variabilis-intermediate.html

Picture 28 of 29 from Ranitomeya imitator "Varadero" / "Jeberos" - formerly Dendrobates imitator

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...adero-vanzo-flavo-s-variabilis-much-more.html

Ranitomeya vanzolini - a photo on Flickriver


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

I have some varadero and they are pretty bold esp. After i mist. By now they know where im going to feed them so they are always waiting. I cant wait to see them calling hopefully i get a pair but who knows. Anyway i like Varabilis and varadero . Both have out standing colors, ive heard varabilis are shy'er until they are mature. Other than that i say save up and get both!!!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

They're all nice but you can keep Variabilis in groups with no issues. And forget "Highland" Variabilis - get "Southerns". They're bolder, larger, and prettier. And they're quieter too.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

johnc said:


> They're all nice but you can keep Variabilis in groups with no issues. And forget "Highland" Variabilis - get "Southerns". They're bolder, larger, and prettier. And they're quieter too.


I agree with John, although I do like my 'Highland' I really love the 'Southern'...They are exactly as he describes.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

johnc said:


> They're all nice but you can keep Variabilis in groups with no issues. And forget "Highland" Variabilis - get "Southerns". They're bolder, larger, and prettier. And they're quieter too.


Soon hopefully soon lol


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

While I like all of the frogs in question, what sold me on varadero many moons ago were John's metamorphosing pictures http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/55962-varadero-metamorphosing.html


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got variabilis for the group effect, never see the tarapoto and the varadero I usuall see for sale on here are mediocre at best as far as having the nice orange head. just my opinion.


----------



## edalessio42 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is the boldness difference between that southern and highland really that big?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have some Varadero and are beautiful and bold, bolder my other frogs. Their call is low and pleasant


----------

